# new pressure washer



## joshd (Jun 4, 2012)

What do you guys think of this unit. I need to pick up a new one fast and told myself i wouldnt buy another one from the big box store. It caught my eye at lowes today..4000psi, 4gpm, cat pump
 Compare

*VOX 4000 PSI 4 GPM Gas Pressure Washer*

*Not Yet Rated*

*$1,299.00*

Qty.: 




Item #: 101565
Model #: 020552


Contractor grade for everyday use around the home or the job site
The Honda GX390 series engine is designed to deliver smooth, dependable power while minimizing vibration for extended engine life
Trusted by contractors, CAT pumps deliver proven performance and reliability day after day



Free Delivery


----------



## joshd (Jun 4, 2012)

http://www.lowes.com/pd_101565-348-...3171&Ntt=pressure+washer&Ns=p_product_price|1


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Honda engine is the best out their IMO, cat pump is ok expensive to work on. price doesn't seem all that good, but respectable. I bet you get 10 years out of it before you have to do anything to it


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Its a very good entry level pro unit. Price is reasonable if you need it right away. I agree with what Dave mentioned about Cat pumps. Their good and they hold up but can be very pricey to fix. Make sure unloader seperates from pump so you can install new ones as needed without getting replacing the pump.


----------



## MKap (Sep 11, 2010)

Cat pumps...treat em right and they will return the favor to your wallet. 
Every year I keep planning on getting a new washer, .but they keep on tickin..


----------



## joshd (Jun 4, 2012)

I'd be happy to get 10 years out of it before replacing anything..thats for sure.


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

Im a cat or ar pump advocate. Im a painter that hauls around my pump instead of having a badA one on a trailer 200ft away. If I had it on a trailer there would be no reason not to have a General pump. I need a light pump that runs on the lightest engine possible.


----------



## Palnews26 (Jun 6, 2012)

http://www.watercannon.com/p-3594-h...sure-washer-40gpm-4200psi-attachment-kit.aspx


----------

